# Protein Powder For Dogs? (Dog Muscle Supplement?)



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

So someone suggested this to me.. 

Amazon has this one? http://www.amazon.com/Bully-Max-Muscle-Supplement-60-Pills/dp/B003AFYUYO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1412718621&sr=8-1&keywords=dog+protein+powder

Zelda needs to gain muscle weight, especially around her hips. She is a picky eater.. The other things would help her get more fat in, which is fine cause she needs both. But i figure protein powder would help rebuild her muscle?

Anyone know of a protein powder for dogs?
Have you used one before or know someone who has?
Do you think Zelda is a good candidate? 

Thanks


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Why not use a good satin ball (meat ball) recipe? There are tons of them out there. High-quality ground beef, fresh eggs with shells ground up, oats, and gelatin are the core ingredients (some recipes add Total cereal, extra oil, etc. but you can keep them very simple if you prefer). They put weight on dogs quickly, and if you use good ingredients, they can be very nutritious. 

If you dog doesn't like regular ground beef, have your butcher grind up some liver to mix with the regular ground beef. Bake it all up at around 400 covered for 15 min or so -- I have yet to meet a dog that can resist the smell of the freshly baked meat balls when there is liver in them (even very sick, anorexic dogs eat these -- so a picky eater should be no problem!).


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I can swear someone mentioned whey protein?? I'm not sure what the dosage would be , but I'm interested in this to for a couple if my dogs. I don't need the fat part, just muscle, so satin balls are not an option.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

many thoughts here -
The GSD is not a breed for short bulky muscle bundles.
Running , trotting dogs , built for endurance , have long lean muscle . Picture sled dog , picture natural wolf , coyote . 
Good muscle is toned muscle.

The product - check the ingredients .
First ingredient dicalcium phosphate -- a binding agent -

"
*Gastrointestinal Effects*

According to evidence gathered by the National Library of Medication, National Institutes of Health, while calcium supplementation is often well-tolerated, high levels could upset the gastrointestinal system. Symptoms of gastrointestinal problems caused by dicalcium phosphate include nausea, vomiting, loss of appetite, constipation, stomach pain, thirst, dry mouth and increased urination."

Some of the "instant" weight gain will be due to this creating thirst leading to drinking more water, which adds water-weight. 
High calcium ratio . 

Second ingredient is maltodextrin which is an artificial sugar .

"Maltodextrin is not a complex carbohydrate and, therefore, does not provide the long-term energy benefits of a true complex carbohydrate. Natural complex carbohydrates contain vitamins and minerals that help your body use the carbohydrate as energy. Maltodextrin, however, does not contain vitamin and mineral nutrients. Since maltodextrin is a very large molecule, your body will use its own supply of vitamins and minerals to assimilate the maltodextrin. This can potentially deplete your body of these very important vitamin and mineral nutrients.

further 

"The consumption of maltodextrin has similar side effects and health risks as most food additives. These side effects include allergic reactions, unexplained weight gain, bloating and flatulence. Specific allergic reactions associated with the use of maltodextrin include rash, asthma, itching and difficulty breathing. If you experience any allergic reaction or other side effect after consuming maltodextrin, you should discontinue use and consult with a medical professional.

There is your weight gain.
This is not food .

Then there is this thread , http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...building-dogs-allergies-cont-food-muscle.html

there seem to be a lot of problems that need looking after


----------



## VanLee (Sep 6, 2014)

VTGirlT said:


> So someone suggested this to me..
> 
> Amazon has this one? Amazon.com : Bully Max Dog Muscle Supplement 60 pills (60-Pills) : Pet Supplies
> 
> ...


Supplements of all kinds are generally a waste of money. 

If your dog is picky I would highly recommend an Italian food called Farmina N&D. Unlike other high protein foods, the protein comes from animal sources not peas, lentils and chickpeas. 

It is widely available on-line from Chewy, SportDogFood.com, Amazon and I heard PetFlow soon. Seems to be in a lot of stores on the east and west coast as well.

Really good product, one of the best out there.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Magwart said:


> Why not use a good satin ball (meat ball) recipe? There are tons of them out there. High-quality ground beef, fresh eggs with shells ground up, oats, and gelatin are the core ingredients (some recipes add Total cereal, extra oil, etc. but you can keep them very simple if you prefer). They put weight on dogs quickly, and if you use good ingredients, they can be very nutritious.
> 
> If you dog doesn't like regular ground beef, have your butcher grind up some liver to mix with the regular ground beef. Bake it all up at around 400 covered for 15 min or so -- I have yet to meet a dog that can resist the smell of the freshly baked meat balls when there is liver in them (even very sick, anorexic dogs eat these -- so a picky eater should be no problem!).


I was going to do the fat balls recipe or this.. But she is allergic to everything under the sun. lol Otherwise i would have been making fat balls or satin balls by now, i figured it would at least give her more calories and energy! 



llombardo said:


> I can swear someone mentioned _whey protein_?? I'm not sure what the dosage would be , but I'm interested in this to for a couple if my dogs. I don't need the fat part, just muscle, so satin balls are not an option.


Yes its what im looking for too!



carmspack said:


> many thoughts here -
> The GSD is not a breed for short bulky muscle bundles.
> Running , trotting dogs , built for endurance , have long lean muscle . Picture sled dog , picture natural wolf , coyote .
> Good muscle is toned muscle.
> ...



Tell me something i dont already know! lol! Heres her allergy results http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/493962-zeldas-allergy-test-results.html I dont get it easy. I dont have one protein source she isn't going to be set off from, its all the main ones out there. Also she is a picky eater, so dont have a dog that will eat whatever i give her. Also i have limited income and spend probably more than half of what i make on her, because i'm trying to do best for her, and hoping things will start working and going our way. Its not easy.
I need something where she gain muscle weight, that isn't going to set her allergies off, that will be beneficial to her body, that she will EAT, that will help build muscle to support her hips better- to work her muscles more so that she can build even more muscle... Its not easy. I'm just throwing out ideas because my dog isn't a straight answer, ever, not once. 
Its try all these ideas and things, and find out more about that, to see if thats something i can try that will work..

Thanks for shedding light on product, i definitely wasnt sold on it. I was also concerned to all of the additives and ingredients. 



VanLee said:


> Supplements of all kinds are generally a waste of money.
> 
> If your dog is picky I would highly recommend an Italian food called Farmina N&D. Unlike other high protein foods, the protein comes from animal sources not peas, lentils and chickpeas.
> 
> ...


Never heard of the food, will check it out. Thanks


----------

